# Faur L 45H G scale



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

here are the pictures
very soon the first models will leave my workshop!
laser cut metal frame and TIG welding
body made of material injected in the mold suitable for outdoor use
high amount of detail!
for more info: [email protected]


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting carbody. Puts me in mind of a high-hood Fairbanks Morse diesel locomotive, a style which I always admired. Nice workmanship.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

here is the version that works in Switzerland


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

Some details are still missing, chassis and cab have received the appropriate modifications
a good weekend to all!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nicely done mate.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

ynder construction


----------

